# Runs like a champ, then a whipped pup



## carjunkie (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello all.

I have a friend who has a 1979 datsun 310 with an L4 engine.

He can go out start-up the car, take off, and the car will run like a champ. However, everytime at about 25 minutes into driving the car will begin to run like a whipped pup.

After letting the car cool down, the car will run like a champ again until it hits the 25 minute mark then it is back to running like a whipped pup. 

Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this problem?


----------

